# Vizsla: THE PROTECTOR



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I got a real surprise a few nights ago when my Vizsla went all protective on me. I had returned to the office one night and taken the V with me for some company. When I was leaving I noticed a van driving up the road real slowly. Then it pulled up the driveway and parked in front of my SUV. Now it was fairly dark where I was and while I was locking the office door the V had disappeared around the back of my SUV. Just as the van stops this guy gets out and starts to come around the front of his van. I am wondering who is this and what does he want at 10pm in a dark secluded area?

Next thing I know the V comes running back around from the back of my SUV and stands right between me and the stranger with all her hackles up from withers to tail and starts to bark. I have never seen her do this before ever. Normally in the past if a single stranger appears (particularly if it happens suddenly) she gets a bit scared and backs off until she is sure about them.

So I am thinking cool Vizsla PROTECTOR! The stranger is thinking oh ****. And quickly gets behind the door of the car. I call the V off and she goes all friendly. Anyway turns out the guy was a locksmith on a call out and saw me on a deserted street and thought it must be me he was looking for.

Also A mate of mine wanted some spare firewood I had, so I told him to come over and pick it up while I am at work. "Just let yourself in through the back gate." Don't worry about the V she won't hurt you. He rang me up an hour later wanting to know how to switch the V off. She barked at him continously for half an hour while he loaded up. Wouldn't come any closer than 10 feet. Best burglar alarm out there. Also good to know she would be hard to steal off the property.

Anyone else got any Vizsla guard dog stories as they aren't supposed to have a high drive in this area.


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's such a cool thing to see, isn't it!? Our vizsla has does this twice. The first time I let her out into the backyard and joined her to sweep the patio. In the mean time, we had a cable guy show up and my husband let him in and they went down to the basement. Shelby did not hear the doorbell or know that we had anyone in the house since we were out back. Well, as soon as I CRACKED the door open, she must have gotten a scent because she went crazy! Her hair went up and she started barking and tracking down where the guy was. She ran straight down into the basement and cornered the guy. Wherever he moved she stayed right in the middle of him and us. The guy was SCARED, but I started laughing because I knew that was all she would do and I was so happy to see her loyalty and protection! 
The other time this happened, I had taken Shelby with me to go visit my parents, while my husband stayed home to get some things done. We pulled into the driveway late Saturday night and my husband was across the street visiting some neighbors. He saw us pull in and immediately walked out the front door and toward us to greet me. The neighbor's porch light was on and all Shelby could see was a silhouette of a man coming at me. She did the same thing - hair up, barking, stayed right between us. Neither of us said anything because we wanted to see when she figured out it was her "daddy". As soon as he was within a few feet she caught his scent or saw him more clearly and she instantly went soft and greeted him with kisses and plenty of wag factor.  We love our little girl...


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

my vizslas are HELLA protective of me ;D


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

WELL PURDEY S IS 16WKS AND LAST NIGHT I AWOKE TO HER GROWLING WHICH TURNED INTO BARKIN (SHE'S IN OUR ROOM) AS SHE HEARD MY SON GETTIN UP TO GO TO THE BATHROOM!!!!! SHE'S A GOOD GIRL XXXX


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

mine do the same if they hear someone get up ...its game time they go ballistic.they espically hate the street sweeper when it goes down the street witch is usally at one in the morning bark bark bark woof wooof woof.then they usually get me up in the morning about 4:30 sometimes i dont get much sleep.


----------

